# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  ترکیب رنگ ها در طراحی دکوراسیون

## hasanem1

ترکیب رنگ ها ی مناسب با یکدیگر در طراحی دکوراسیون کار سختی است به همین خاطر بسیاری از افراد از انتخاب رنگ های متنوع در دکوراسیون هراسان هستند. بیشتر
به همین دلیل استفاده از پالت های رنگ با ذهنیتی که در فرد ایجاد میکنند گزینه ی بسیاری مناسبی است.
برای تولید پالت ها بهترین راهکار الهام گرفتن از طبیعت است البته قوانین مربوط به دایره ی رنگ ها، رنگ های مکمل و رنگ های مشابه و … نیز در این پالت ها رعایت شده اند.
به طور کلی ترکیب رنگ ها ی سرد مثل آبی سبز و بنفش فضا را آرام بخش میکنند و رنگ های نارنجی زرد قهوه ای و صورتی رنگ های گرم تری هستند و احساس شور و هیجان بیشتری در فضا ایجاد میکنند.
مطالب بیشتر:
کاغذ دیواری نواری

به طور مثال در این تصویر برای داشتن فضای آرامبخش از رنگ سبز به عنوان رنگ قالب استفاده شده است البته به طور کلی برای داشتن فضایی متعادل تر نسبت به فضاهای کاملا سرد و گرم نیازهست از ترکیب رنگ ها ی گرم و سرد استفاده شود البته نه به اندازه های مساوی که به طور کامل تاثیر یکدیگر را از بین نبرند به همین دلیل همین طور که در این تصویر مشاهده میکنید از رنگ صورتی برای افزایش انرژی فضا استفاده شده است .بیشتر
اگر به زیبایی توام با سادگی اعتقاد داشته باشید بهتر هست بعد از انتخاب رنگ اصلی از رنگ های پررنگ تر و کمرنگ با تم رنگی یکسان به عنوان رنگ های مکمل استفاده نمایید. همچنین به طور کلی استفاده از رنگ های کمرنگ تر نسبت به رنگهای اشباع باعث سادگی و رویایی شدن فضا میشوند.
منبع

----------


## iranlock98

ی سری قفل دیجیتال هم هست کخ تو ظاهر درب و دکوراسیون منزل خیلی تاثیر داره . امنیش خلی خیلی زیاده

----------


## sana98

درب ضد سرقت تو دکوراسیون خیلی مهمه.چون اولین چیزی که موقع ورود به خانه دیدهه میشه درب ضد سرقت هست.

----------


## sana98

درب ضدسرقت معمولا به صورت اکونومی در بازار موجود می باشد کهقیمت درب ضد سرقت برای تمام مشتریان مقرون به صرفه باشد. اما روش هایی نیز وجوددارد که می توان امنیت درب ضد سرقت را افزایش داد. استفاده از قفل های مولتی سیستمچهارده زبانه و یا قفل چنگکی جز آپشن هایی می باشند که مشتریان می توانند در زمان سفارشیبرای بهبود امنیت درب ضد سرقت از آنها استفاده کنند. روش دیگر استفاده از ورق هایدوبل فلزی در داخل درب می باشد که در این حالت ضخامت ورق فلزی داخل درب به دو میلیمتر افزایش پیدا می کند. درب های ضد سرقت رویه ترک درسام دارای چهارعدد پین پشتلولا گاوصندوقی ، شب بند ، روزبند و لاستیک درزگیر می باشند که این موارد نیز باعثبهبود مقاومت درب ضد سرقت می باشد.
*درب اچ دی اف* معمولا برای اتاق خواب و سرویس بهداشتی استفاده می شود اما به دلیل چگالی ورق اچ دی اف برای درب ورودی ساختمان نیز مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد،اما استقامت درب ضد سرقت را ندارد. پیشنهاد می شود در صورت استفاده از ورق مسطح برای درب ورودی دو ورق اچ دی اف 3 میل روی هم پرس شود که انجام این عمل باعث می شود هم استحکام این نوع درب به میزان قابل توجهی بالا رود و هم عمق شیارهای CNC افزایش یابد که به زیبایی کار می افزاید.
از نظر کمی، کیفی و قیمت رویه درب  اچ دی اف تولید شده در کشور مالزی و چین در یک سطح قیمت و کشور ترکیه و رومانی در سطح بالاتری نسبت به تولیدات چینی و مالزی قرار دارد.همنطور که درب ضد سرقت ترک دارای کیفیت بالایی است رویه hdf آن نیز کیفیت خوبی دارد
*درب چوبی اتاق* یا درب اتاق های مختلف خانه مانند درب اتاق خواب نقش مهمی در طراحی و زیبایی ساختمان و سازه دارد .زمانی که تصمیم به طراحی دکوراسیون منزل خود دارید، متوجه انواع زیاد درب ورودی ساختمان و انواع درب ضد سرقت برای انتخاب خواهید شد. *درب چوبی* ساختمان مزایا و ویژگی های بسیاری دارد که ما را برای خرید آن ترغیب می کند. یکی از مهم ترین این عوامل تنوعی است که به دلیل جنس چوب درب اتاق ایجاد شده است.
راسان درب بزرگترین تولید کننده تخصصی *درب لابی* در ایران به شمار میرود. *راسان درب*، درب های لابی در طرح های مختلف را به مشتریان خود ارائه می دهد. تولید درب های لابی لوکس از تخصص های اصلی ما می .ما با تکیه بر دانش و هنر کارمندان خود توانسته ایم لوکس ترین مدل های درب لابی تمام چوب را در داخل کشور تولید کند. نمونه کارهای فراوان ما در این حوزه و رضایت مشتریان عزیز باعث شده است تا به برترین برند تولید کننده درب لابی و درب چوبی در کشور تبدیل شویم.
قفل استخری یا مچ بند باشگاه ( مچ بند استخری ، مچ بند ورزشی ) بهترین گزینه برای جایگزینی دسته کلیدهای قدیمی می‌ باشد و با توجه به این که این نوع مچ بند ها کاربرد بسیار راحتی دارند از این رو طریقه استفاده از مچ بند باشگاهی نیز بسیار ساده می باشد و به این صورت که ابتدا قسمتی از مچ بند استخر را در محل مورد نظر که می تواند درب کمد استخر ، هتل، و یا گیت ورود خروج باشد نصب می کنید.

----------


## amirperfect

دانلود سریال دل

----------


## mahakchair

مبل-تکنفره
مبل تکنفرهفریم فلزی و فوم سردقابل تولید در رنگ بندی متفاوت چرمقابل تولید با روکش پارچهارتفاع مبل تکنفره :75سانتی مترپهنای مبل : 61 سانتی مترعمق مبل : 61سانتی متر
مبل تکنفره فلورا جدیدترین محصول مبلمان اداری محک دارای سه سال گارانتی و خدمات.
در فضای کار خود وجود یک مبل راحت برای انتظار ضروری می باشد.
صندلی اداری

----------


## iranlock98

قفل باشگاهی
قفل استخری

----------


## gorjileila949@gmail.com

*چاپخانه آراکس:*
*چاپ سربرگ*
*چاپ ست اداری*
*چاپ بروشور*
*چاپ کاتالوگ*
*چاپ پاکت*

----------


## sekonj

برای دریافت مشاوره دکوراسیون و خرید آنلاین مبلمان می توانید به سه کنج مراجعه کنید. سه کنج تنها اپلیکیشن دکوراسیون سه بعدی در ایران است.

----------


## bitaser98

ممنون مطلب مفید و جالبی بود.
نصب اسپلیت در تهران

----------


## karajbin98

مطلب جالب و مفیدی بود ممنون
سامانه مشاغل کرج
آموزشگاه کامپیوتر در کرج

----------


## maham98

جالب بود ممنون
https://mahamtejaratco.com/post/20/%...B4%D9%86%DB%8C

----------


## iranlock98

جالب بود این زنگ ها تو طراحی سایت هم میتونه تاثیر گذار باشه.
https://plansite.ir/%D8%B7%D8%B1%D8%...A9%D8%B1%D8%AC

----------


## sogand ahmadi

مطلب مفیدی بود.ممنون
قیمت نصب اسپلیت

----------

